# DX for peritoneal inclusion cyst?



## she803 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dx code for peritoneal inclusion cyst? 

Thank you, 

Salima Huland El, CPC

Coding Specialist


----------



## msrd_081002 (Feb 18, 2011)

*PIC-211.8(other than skin)-neoplasm/peritoneum (pelvis)/benign*



she803 said:


> Dx code for peritoneal inclusion cyst?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ...



*Inclusion cyst* "Other than SKIN" is coded to Neoplasm /site/Benign.

Peritoneal *Inclusion* Cyst-look up neoplasm/peritoneum (pelvis) / benign-*211.8*
(PIC is a benign mesothelioma)

{If it is *JUST* peritoneal cyst-coded to 568.89}


----------



## she803 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------

